# Immigration from The Netherlands



## Leipewaas (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi there,


My girlfriend and I are looking for new challenges in our lives, which evidently lead to the desire to move abroad. I don't think I have to remind you guys about all that Canada has to offer, but I don't seem to find that much information about the immigration procedure. I know that it helps a lot (I think it's even impossible without) to have a valid job offer with an employer in Canada, but would a job offer grant you a visa no matter what? 


Our situation is as follows:

We both have finished the same Dutch bachelor education (title: Bachelor Of Commerce) which includes mostly sales and marketing skills. At this point I have gained three years of working experience in a professional job linked to this education. My girlfriend is busy finishing her first year of relevant working experience.


Regarding this situation I have the following questions:

- Would a job offer in my working field automatically mean that I will get a visa, or is this job dependent?
- What if I'm granted a visa after getting a job offer. Is my girlfriend able to join me to Canada on the same visa (since we're not married)? And is she allowed to get a job when joining me?
- Do I automatically lose my visa when I lose my job? Or would I be able to switch jobs under the same visa?
- For how long would this visa be valid?


I sincerely hope anyone can be of assistance. 

L


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Leipewaas said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> My girlfriend and I are looking for new challenges in our lives, which evidently lead to the desire to move abroad. I don't think I have to remind you guys about all that Canada has to offer, but I don't seem to find that much information about the immigration procedure. I know that it helps a lot (I think it's even impossible without) to have a valid job offer with an employer in Canada, but would a job offer grant you a visa no matter what?
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> - Do I automatically lose my visa when I lose my job? Or would I be able to switch jobs under the same visa?
> If you are on a TWP (Temporary Work Permit) your two-year visa would run out after 90 days unless you found another job, again with employer having Gov't permission to hire you.


Don't think that answer is correct, I was on a TWP (3-year) when my firm closed down it's Canadian site leaving me out of work. I had 2 years left on the visa and was told by Service Canada I could remain in Canada until it expired. I put in for EI and started looking for work. It took me 8 months to land a new job offer, then 2 months to get a positive LMO and another month for the TWP.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

JGK said:


> Don't think that answer is correct, I was on a TWP (3-year) when my firm closed down it's Canadian site leaving me out of work. I had 2 years left on the visa and was told by Service Canada I could remain in Canada until it expired. I put in for EI and started looking for work. It took me 8 months to land a new job offer, then 2 months to get a positive LMO and another month for the TWP.


Well I can't argue with your experience but I have knowledge of TWP's who have lost their jobs and being forced out of the country if no new employment (LMO required) found within 90 days. Perhaps the circumstances were different.


----------

